# Medion AKOYA E6424 MD 99850 SSD aufrüsten, welche passt?



## SpeedyComZahles (21. August 2016)

*Medion AKOYA E6424 MD 99850 SSD aufrüsten, welche passt?*

Hallo zusammen,

passt in einem AKOYA E6424 MD 99850 die SSD von Samsung 950 Pro 512GB, Intern (MZ-V5P512BW) von der Bauform / Baugröße?

Laut BDA ist 128 GB M.2 2280 SATA verbaut.
Laut Aufkleber auf der eingebauten SSD:

511-160104869
Phison 128GB
Modell: PS3109-S9 SSO128TMC-S94-A0-J2
MSN:40058421

Oder welche SSD könnt ihr mir empfehlen mit 512GB?

Mir ist noch aufgefallen, dass die verbaute SSD Karte zwei Einkerbungen hat und diese auch nur in einer Richtung reinpasst. Die SSD von Samsung hat nur eine Einkerbung, ist von der Breite aber identisch nur die Einkerbung passt nicht in den Slot.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. August 2016)

*AW: Medion AKOYA E6424 MD 99850 SSD aufrüsten, welche passt?*

Nein, sie passt nicht. Die verbaute SSD hat vermutlich eine M2-SATA Schnittstelle, Du möchtest eine M2-PCIe Karte einsetzen.
 Wie Du selber erkannst hast, sind die Anschlüsse verschieden. Deine aktuelle Karte finde ich nicht und kann darum nicht sagen, 
welche  Schnittstelle es genau ist, es gibt sehr viel "M2", darum muss man  aufpassen.  Zwei Bauformen, zwei Anschlussarten
M.2/M-Key (PCIe)  
M.2/M-Key (SATA) 
M.2/B-M-Key (PCIe)
M.2/B-M-Key (SATA)

Vermutlich ist es eine dieser SSDs:
http://www.phison.com/edit55big5/uploadfile/PS3109 M.2 2280 simplified datasheet.pdf

Dann würden rein geometrisch diese Karten passen, ob das Mainboard-Bios sie erkennt, bleibt offen.
Bekannt gut sind Cruxial MX 200 und Samsung 850Evo, die günstige ScanDisc wird auch ihren Dienst tun.
https://geizhals.de/?cat=hdssd&xf=2028_512~252_500~4832_6#xf_top


----------

